# I found my new BFF!!!!



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

His sire's picture is gorgeous. Nicely bred and hopefully the seller's assessment is spot on. Good luck with him and I want some pictures! (At least the weekend is nearly here - just need to get past Friday the 13th)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

How cool! Did you go try him? How did it go? No pictures while you tried him?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

She doesn't have lights on her ring, but her daughter rode him w/t/c and I walked around on him. That's why we wanted the 7 day trial. I can ride him in our indoor all week, and my trainer can get on him. I'll have TONS of pics tonight!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome! Thats great you have a 7 day trial. Hope it goes well!


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Exciting!! I love when I get a new horse! Good Luck and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ooh, his Daddy has a video! Tish Quirk "Breeding Just The Best"


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures of him! How exciting.  Sounds like a great horse and you could win some shows with him!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Exciting!! I cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Very excited. How come I never find horses like that? 
Patiently awaiting pictures.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Yay! He's home! They just delivered him. I drove to the barn as fast as I could on my lunch break to check on him. He's happily munching on hay in his stall and checking everyone out! He looks even better today than he did last night! I promise to have pics tonight...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You had better!  I can't wait any longer!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

How exciting! I love DWs. Definitely looking forward to pictures.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Still no pictures


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats on your new kid!!! *Waiting with them ^^ for pics lol


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats! I love Just the Best, he's in my favorite studs list, lol

Let's hope your new boy lives up to his description! The fact they are willing to do a trial is good sign :-D


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, here are a couple of pics!!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

hes so cute ! i love his halter fuzzies =]


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so glad you found the perfect horse! He is so georgous and SHINY!! I wish you the best of luck with him.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

did you ride him yet? hes gorgeous!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, he looks like a very well bred, great conformation, sweet, young, well trained horse. That price is amazing!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh! He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Look at that face! I just want to smoosh it and love on him! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I can't wait to hear an update on how he's working out for you.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh he is so pretty ! Congrats, im so happy you found a horse that you adore, cant wait to hear how he is coming along for u


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

he is so cute! have you ridden him? how is he?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Super exciting! love the color of that new boy. Can't wait to see some under saddle pics of you two. 
Again, congrats on your new horse!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

congrats!!!! he is super handsome!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

He's going back to his home tomorrow. Went lame yesterday, vet was out today. He has a severe abscess and ringbone. They are running blood tests to determine if he was drugged or buted...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

That's too bad :-( Hate to say it, but I'm not terribly suprised. Between his description and breeding, $2,500 was cheap.

Don't give up though! Your horse is out there, you just haven't met him yet!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

awww that sucks =/ i hope something works out for you soon !


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

sounds like he was buted. at least you could still return him. im sure you'll find the one eventually.


----------



## simplyhorses (Nov 16, 2009)

oh how wonderful! A girl just gave me a link to a website can I report her?


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh thats horrible. After you got your hopes up and everything.  At least you had that seven day trial though. You'll find something don't give up. The good ones are there it just takes time.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

awww  he's so gorgeous too... 

Good luck with the next one.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw girl I am so sorry...I am sure you will find a great horse, it just takes time!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Aw im so sorry ! 
keep looking, you will find who you are looking for in time !


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ah bummer! sad that people are shady like that!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

One of the best horses I've ever owned went lame 3 days after I got him home. The day after I bought him I took him to a sorting and won easily. I found the perfect horse! Then he went lame.

He would be off a bit then he would be OK. I had the vet out and he diagnosed ringbone. I called the dealer I got him from and he wanted to see the xrays - "that horse never took a bad step with me". I sent him the xrays and he said he couldn't see anything wrong.

Talking to the vet again, I asked how/if it could be managed if I decide to keep him and he suggested some special shoeing. The shoeing seemed to work and he went sound for nearly a year. One morning I came out to feed and an abscess blew out the coronet band and he never went lame again. He had nothing wrong with his hoof, the vet made a misdiagnosis - it was simply an abscess that had to work it's way out the top instead of out the way in came in- not ringbone.

If you like the horse, get a second opinion.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

^ I was really hoping we might be wrong this weekend. I first noticed the large hard lump on his pastern Friday night, after he was delivered. My trainer looked at it, and our assistant barn manager, both thought ringbone. He went lame Saturday, caused by the abscess. When the vet came out to look at him, she immediately said Ringbone as well and suggested x-rays. The vet absolutely would not recommend buying him and said that we should end the trial period immediately. We also suspected that he might have been given something (maybe bute), simply from the timeline of everything, and that was the vet's first thought as well. The vet asked if she could take blood and hold the vile in case we have a problem with the seller, we could test it for any type of drugs. The whole interaction with the seller throughout the weekend was extremely sketchy. Oscar is my dream horse, and has one of the best personalities I've seen in a long time. I had hoped that maybe there was a chance things weren't as bad as they seemed. I'm really grateful to the vet for really being honest and understanding. Had she not been so up front with us, I might have always wondered if I missed out on a fantastic horse. As wonderful as he is, I can only afford to keep one horse. I can't go into a situation knowing that he will end up being a money pit, never knowing when I walk into the barn if he's going to be sound or not. Yeah, I'm completely heartbroken and can't even think about looking at another horse for a while. I don't even want to go to the barn and see the empty stall.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

IMP, I fully understand your frustration, anger, and disappointment. What I don't understand is how the owner, if it is ringbone, thought they would get away with it given the trial period. It makes no sense but if you are positive, then you are right in calling in the return option. 

The right horse will be there when you least expect it.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

That's what we can't understand. Why would she offer a trial period? She did repeatedly offer to have him vetted "for" us, which we declined. We can only assume that she thought once we had him for a few days, fell in love with him, and thought he was a great buy, we would be willing to deal with the ringbone once we found out about it. I'll be anxious to get the results of the blood test. Will that find bute? I didn't think that would show up on a blood test.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't know how much time it takes to get a blood test back or if it will show bute (or whatever), but if you are confident that it is ringbone then I would return him immediately. Have you confronted the seller yet? I would be anxious to hear what they had to say.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, the seller shut up real quick when I said the vet mentioned ringbone. The only thing she had to say was, she'll return our deposit it we cover the vet bill. Fine, whatever. I really just want this whole situation to go away.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, well, well... The seller is definately trying to pull something now. The contract that my fiance signed when the horse was dropped off Friday afternoon (I was at work) states that if the horse is lame, injured or dead during the trial period, the buyer is responsible for the full purchase price. There is no clause about pre-exisiting conditions.

So, I sent the seller this email last night:

Hi XXX,

As requested, following are the details of today’s visit by XXX Veterinary Clinic.

Dr. XXX arrived at 1:00 PM today to assess Spinach’s pain and soundness in the left hind leg. She found an abscess in his left hind foot that is causing him a great deal of discomfort. Soaking and rest was recommended. Dr. XXX also recommended x-rays on Spinach’s left hind leg, where a hard lump exists on his pastern. Ringbone is suspected. Dr. XXX was unable to recommend purchase of him at this time. Dr. XXX may be contacted at the office phone number, XXX.

Please let me know as early as possible what time you will be picking Spinach up tomorrow. My fiance and Asst. Barn Manager will be there to assist. Spinach’s blanket, dewormer, and feed bucket will be returned with him. We assume that our $500 cash deposit will also be returned in cash. We are not able to accept a check.

Thank you,
Kelly


This morning, I got this email back:

Kelly,

I am not sure when my husband will be there to get him and you will be getting $450(I will leave it in the office on the desk). As it states in the contract if you return him from trial there is a $50 charge for trailering. I left you with a perfectly sound horse that has been with a professional for two years in a program and I leave him with you and now I have an unsound horse. My husband will be there sometime today. If Stephanie is there or Heather that is fine but neither of you. I don’t appreciate confrontations. This has been the most unprofessional dealing with a horse I have ever had.


Since she is stating that she left me with a sound horse, and I am returning an unsound horse, I am suspicious to think that it's likely she is going to try to come after us for something. Thankfully, we have been speaking to a lawyer since Saturday night. The vet will be writing up a report for us today. I am not clear how she can say that she left us with a sound horse when the abscess obviously occured before he arrived on our property. 

How exactly have we been confrontational when we are trying to resolve an issue???


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

As long as she is willing to pick up the horse but charge you $50 for the delivery, I'd do it and be done with it. Just save your reports, emails, and the time line. You'll be OK.

If she does leave a check and it does not clear, then you have a case of fraud and theft.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wow! what a big mess ... i just have one thing to say: if she wasn't guilty she wouldn't be so defensive! 

random story: I was selling one of my horses and had a girl come out to look at her, I really liked the girl and was going to sell her the horse and then all of the sudden she got really pushy. She wanted me to get off work early to meet her and the vet, she wanted me to keep the horse for an additional 2 weeks on my dollar for board, she wanted the horses bridle-blankets-bit-supplements-papers- and anything else she could take from me and then she had the nerve to offer me 1/3 less then the sale price. I quickly put the brakes on that sale and told her that it wasn't a right fit and that I felt like she was being pushy and out of line. She continued to harass me for another week or two but I just ignored her. (**side note: i would have been more then happy to do what was needed to make sure that this horse went to a good home and had all of her stuff sent with her but I am not going to go out of my way for a rude person.)

Some people feel entitled or like they can push you around. That lady did not sell you the horse she promised and in no instance can she say that you made her horse go lame when he came with a pre-existing condition. Keep your head up and you will find the right horse, i know it!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry it did not work out.

The one problem you might have is the contract you signed.

And a horse can go from totally sound to dead lame over night with an abscess. I would be surprised your vet would say otherwise. 
Yes, the abscess could have been brewing underneath but no sign of it means the horse was sound. Really. The seller could have easily known nothing about the abscess.

The ringbone thing. The lump was obvious, so something you should have noticed prior to taking the horse on trial. If it was something you were concerned about it should have been mentioned in the signed contract. Depending on the seller's experience they may not have known anything about it either.

Not trying to criticize you, just trying to give you food for thought so on the next one you do not have to go thru this.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

kchfuller, Thank you... That's exactly how I'm feeling! The woman was extremely pushy, telling me she had tons of other people waiting to take him, but since I was first, she wanted to give me first right to see him/take him. I asked about a half dozen times throughout the week about Coggins and shots. She assured me that he was UTD on EVERYTHING! I saw him Thursday night and she was again going on about all the other people dying to see him. She was so agreeable to the trial period, that I thought it couldn't hurt to take him. She was going away for the weekend, but could bring him the next day. Friday morning, I find out he doesn't have a coggins (exp 2/2008 ) and the only shots that were current were rabies & west nile. My BO agreed to let him come on the property anyway Friday afternoon. Then, we get into this whole mess. She was so defensive so quickly, never asked what was wrong or how he was doing throughout the weekend. The entire thing was so totally sketchy that I have to wonder how much she really did know, and what kind of deal she was actually making. Bottom line is that we negotiated a deal on a sound, UTD horse. He is neither of these things. As for the ringbone, I had questioned some of his "lumps and bumps" she told me that everything had been x-rayed and ultrasounded over the years and everything was strictly cosmetic. I asked again on Friday for copies of all of this, none of which were actually given. When we looked closely at the lump on his pastern Friday night, we began to suspect ringbone.

This is the very last time I do anything on someone's word. If they have so many people who want the horse and I don't have the ability to take time to have the horse thoroughly checked out and make an educated decision, then we're not interested...


----------



## ffdfrontman (Oct 12, 2009)

Well all I can say is maybe the 3rd time will be a charm......? I am happy to hear you got out of this one. Keep us updated on the end result. Your horse is out there for you, stay patient it will benefit int he long run.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> And a horse can go from totally sound to dead lame over night with an abscess. I would be surprised your vet would say otherwise.
> Yes, the abscess could have been brewing underneath but no sign of it means the horse was sound. Really. The seller could have easily known nothing about the abscess.


I agree with this. Over the years we have treated many abscess issues. A good portion of them 'appeared' overnight. 

One of my personal horses did not gimp at all until she was too far gone to save. (abscess had destroyed her hoof). Very stoic mare. We treated as normal for 3-4 days, no improvement so we brought her into the clinic. Doc dug out a little deeper and said to continue our normal course of treatment. Another week without improvement and we took her back in for x-rays. Mare did not come home with us. Hoof would of had to be resectioned, etc and then only pasture sound. I couldn't do that to her. She was the first one at the gate when the trailer was hooked up. The doctor felt just horrible and apologized over and over. But what can you do with a stoic horse.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, what a mess. I'm sorry you have to go through this. 
I agree, abscesses can sometimes appear out of nowhere very quickly, but he could have had it before you got him. You never know. But if it turns out he has ringbone, it doesn't really matter because that kind of condition would definitely be preexisting. 

There is a horse out there for you, and it'll all be worth it when you find him. Hope everything works out for the best, and good luck horse hunting.


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

Can't wait to see him!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ick. The same thing happened with my mare regarding shots. She had a strip of paper saying shots were given, not by who, nor did she have a physical copy of her coggins. It was the owners child's first horse, so I let it slide. I did a prepurchase, but I should have done a trail. We suspect she was drugged, a week later she was a nut. I kept her, because otherwise she would go to a meat auction, thats were she was going before I agreed to buy her.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

for bute- its a NSAID so I have no clue if that shows up, but I am guessing so since bute is a banned substance, and most rated shows test blood for all banned substances.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

> for bute- its a NSAID so I have no clue if that shows up, but I am guessing so since bute is a banned substance, and most rated shows test blood for all banned substances.


Bute is allowed at rated shows in certain amounts.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I didnt think it was allowed at all, its a performance enhancing drug.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i didn't think Bute was allowed either


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

How did you finally make out? Did the horse get picked up and did you get your money back?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, she came and picked him up, left the money and I haven't heard from her since. I figure she's either letting it go, or waiting to come after us for something...  I'm just so nervous to even look at another horse after all of this!!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Aww, perch... ),: Im so sorry. I know how that is though. I have so many issues froml leasing different horses and such. It took me just over a year to find that perfect fit. I had a perfect fit, but they were asking to much for him, so I continued leasing. I found Bear and new he had to be mine. Just try out as many horses as you can. Have your trainer go with you if you can. You will find a horse soon!

How is Noah, by the way?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Noah is doing great. He is so happy to have a tough dad, instead of a mom who wants to make his look like a show pony! They do lots of ground work with him and take him on trail rides so he is very happy to be out of the ring!! He definately found his home and perfect match.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> I didnt think it was allowed at all, its a performance enhancing drug.





kchfuller said:


> i didn't think Bute was allowed either


It IS allowed.

Read the rule book.

Linky to rule book

Yes, the amount has restrictions but it is allowed.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

calm down ... notice that was what we "thought".


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> calm down ... notice that was what we "thought".


This response is a perfect example of why the pack to be nice will not work.

Calm down why?

Does a person use the word 'linky' when they are up tight about something?

My post was simply to inform you of the fact that bute is allowed because you and someone else thought it was not and I get told to calm down.

Shrug.

Silly me thought you might like to know it was allowed.....


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The pack is not necessarily for everyone. It's optional and in this case, it would be the way you decide to respond to it as well as the way your first post was responded to by Kchfuller.
In this case the use of caps in "IS" can be mistaken as shouting even if it wasn't intended to be. In any case, no harm - no foul.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

im soo sorry perch. But dont let this ruin horses for you. Just make sure to not take the word of anyone, no matter what they say. get a vet check and just do some digging on the horse before you buy. That woman sounds like a royal b!tch. Hopefully she will just leave you alone. At least she gave you your money back and picked him up. Hope you find your dream horse!.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

luvmyperch said:


> I'm just so nervous to even look at another horse after all of this!!


Take an impartial person with you next time. Someone that you know will ask questions, be stubborn, etc.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yikes- didn't mean to cause drama, sorry


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

kchfuller said:


> yikes- didn't mean to cause drama, sorry


LOL . No drama Kchfuller. We were referring to a different thread ( http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/perhaps-its-time-us-regroup-40702/ )


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ah ok, hadn't seen that yet but thanks! ill read it..

lucmyperch: any new horses on the horizon?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Actually, I'm taking a lesson tonight on one of my BO's mares. She needs work, hasn't done much other than beginner lessons since she came off the track a few years ago. But, if I like her, I might lease her through the winter as a little project. I'd really like a bigger budget for shopping, and if we wait until Spring, I should have the dollar amount that will get me the kind of horse I really want...

Here's Kahula: Holly Hill Farm - Kahlua


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Besides, I need a break from the emotional heartache that comes with shopping! I get my hopes up every time I think I've found something, and am CRUSHED when it doesn't work out...


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ I hope you will have a fun time riding your BO's mare. 
LOL yes i agree, Horse shopping is sooo time consuming and everything, its like shopping for a house,, hehe. 
But i know eventually you will find the 'one' Just keep your eyes open on the Horse sales and dont hesitate to message someone if you see a horse you like ! 
Even WHEN you are taking your horse shopping break  Because im sure there will be a horse for you, and than if you still dont search even ALITTLE bit... well, you could miss out what you are looking for  ?

Also remember, the fact: 

'How come whenever i am looking for something, i never find it, but when i am not looking for it, THERE IT IS !'


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> ^
> 'How come whenever i am looking for something, i never find it, but when i am not looking for it, THERE IT IS !'


 
It's sort of like looking for a boyfriend... When you're lonely and desperate, you never find one. As soon as you stop looking, there he is!!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^lol ... well keep us posted!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL exactly !


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The BO's mare sounds like a wonderful plan! Glad things are working out.

Great analogy on the boyfriend thing. So true.


----------

